# New cougar sighting, Oakland County



## Wolverick

ryan-b, Your point is what? I have lived in bobcat country for 25 years now and have only seen one, on a camping trip to the UP. There are bobcats running on my land every year as evidenced by tracks and yet I had to go across the bridge to see one. I have talked to trappers that take a couple wolverines every year and they have never seen one without steel attached. Sightings are just luck of the draw and don`t mean a thing, aside from being lucky.


----------



## Anish

William H Bonney said:


> Now that's funny.
> 
> On a side note,, did anyone catch the guy that called into the Drew Lane sports radio talk show, about this cougar?
> 
> Anyway, this guy went onto say that there is a breeding pair of cougars in *South Lyon*, and that people have been seeing them for yeeears there!
> 
> He goes on saying that his wife saw one last year, laying down on the side of the express-way, 100% cougar!
> 
> So Drew asks him if he got a picture of it,, he says no,, "we were going to fast",,, well what about slowing down? "No, it was at night and there was too much traffic around us"... :lol:


 
:lol::lol::lol: Well, where else would they be??


I'm sorry, but if I saw a cougar, unless the thing was on my heels, nothing would have stopped me from getting a pic.


----------



## ryan-b

Wolverick said:


> ryan-b, Your point is what? I have lived in bobcat country for 25 years now and have only seen one, on a camping trip to the UP. There are bobcats running on my land every year as evidenced by tracks and yet I had to go across the bridge to see one. I have talked to trappers that take a couple wolverines every year and they have never seen one without steel attached. Sightings are just luck of the draw and don`t mean a thing, aside from being lucky.


 we're are talking about southern michigan here not some remote area. So what do these cats do fly from wood lot to wood lot?


----------



## DFJISH

Wolverick said:


> ryan-b, Your point is what? I have lived in bobcat country for 25 years now and have only seen one, on a camping trip to the UP. There are bobcats running on my land every year as evidenced by tracks and yet I had to go across the bridge to see one. I have talked to trappers that take a couple wolverines every year and they have never seen one without steel attached. Sightings are just luck of the draw and don`t mean a thing, aside from being lucky.


----------



## Wolverick

DJFISH, it just means they live right in wolverine country and yet they never see them unless they are in a trap. The point being it is just a matter of luck to see a rare or elusive animal like a wolverine or mountain lion. The fact someone has never seen one can not be used to determine population or existence in a given area, unlike implied by an earlier poster. 

I`m not saying anything about this Oakland County sighting other than I am skeptical of all such sightings. Unless I know the person to be credible that is.


----------



## ruger223

Well here I am stirring the pot, wolveric....I agree with your statement regarding elusive animals. Most don't know me but those that do will give some credibility to my two cents. I live in Oscoda and have been hunting since I was old enough to lift my first .22. In April of 2009 on the frozen Dead AuSable River I saw my first cougar, mountain lion or puma. Don't care what you call it. I was a loner all by itself. Walked thru the cat tails (no pun intended) onto the edge of the river, walked toward our house to about 150 yards from the house, crossed the river and was gone. Posted on the Cougar sighting site, two days later the DNR was on our road looking? Fast forward to November of the same year. Thanksgiving morning my whole family was in the kitchen at about 7:00 am, my wife said, look something is cutting through the cat tails, I thought sweet grab the .223 and crank a coyote. Then two more critters hit the ice right behind the first. Now is when it gets interesting. They took the same path that the one in April did. There were six people in the house and I said, Tell me you see the long tails, they said yes, tell me you that it is a cat not a coyote, they said yes. The cats gait is much different than a dog and the size of the larger cat was about the height of a big male lab but longer in body length. I would guess the smaller were born that spring. There have been many viewings in our area, I am trying to get trail cam photos now. I have not seen them in five years....however I have hunted in Wyoming, Alaska, South Dakota, Tennessee and Michigan, and have not seen them in any other location except my back yard. So come on guys give me the ****.....but all I can say is they are here believe it or not! There is my two cents! PM me if you have seen them, I have several people up this way in Iosco and Alcona counties that would agree......they have arrived....or always been here!


----------

